# Dog Food Recall alert



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...alifornia-natural-healthwise-dog-food-recall/


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Question my dog Kashi is 21.5 pounds. VET said he needs to go to adult dog food. Royal Canin is what they recommended VET controlled. Royal Canin had corn in it is that not bad for Havanese? Please advise.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

leena365 said:


> Question my dog Kashi is 21.5 pounds. VET said he needs to go to adult dog food. Royal Canin is what they recommended VET controlled. Royal Canin had corn in it is that not bad for Havanese? Please advise.


Do some research about corn & grain and feed your dog what you/he like best. I'd hazard to say many of us don't feed the brand rec'd or sold by many vets (often corn-based Science Diet).

Many here go so far as to home cook for their dogs. There are lots of commercial adult foods out there, too, that many of us use. Choices can be limited depending on whether your dog has food allergies or ends up with diarrhea on a certain brand.

I chose a grain-free brand, Orijen. We've settled on the Red meat version because that's Mars' taste preference. However it's pricey and not widely available. Other popular brands include Evo and Fromm, I believe.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leena365 said:


> Question my dog Kashi is 21.5 pounds. VET said he needs to go to adult dog food. Royal Canin is what they recommended VET controlled. Royal Canin had corn in it is that not bad for Havanese? Please advise.


Royal Canin is far from the worst food out there, but it's far from the best too. Corn, (and other grains) in and of themselves are not bad, as long as you don't have a dog that is allergic to them, AND they are not one of the primary ingredients in the food. You want to see some sort of meat (or poultry or fish) in at least the first couple of spots on the ingredient label.

I choose to avoid both corn and wheat in Kodi's food, just because they ARE grains that are likely to cause allergies, although Kodi is not allergic to them now.

As Tracy said, many people on the forum are passionate about what they choose to feed their dogs, and there are almost as many good solutions as there are dogs! Kodi grew up on Royal Canin Mini Puppy, and he always looked and felt good. It certainly never stunted his growth!!!ound: as he reached adulthood, and I did more reseach into foods, I chose to switch him to Natural Balnce Organic. I feed my family organic, and wanted to avoid toxins in my dog's food as well. I supplement this with lean meat, eggs and cooked veggies... Whatever we happen to be eating. (though not at the table, for the sake of manners! His food goes in his dish!!!)


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I took my three to a holistic vet last month. We talked about food, which was best-home cooked-raw-kibble-she feels that kibble is fine-as long as a grain is not in the first five ingredients. I choose not to feed grain but that is just my personal preference. And have to say that every time I see another recall I move closer & closer to doing home cooked meals. Heck I could cook for them-add the supplements into their bowls & share the main part of the food-that way we would all be eating better.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Miss Paige,..EXACTLY! That is a great idea. I used to make big batches of food for my little guy once a week that included the vitamins, proportion it out and freeze it for the week. I would on occasion (say if we were on vacation feed Fromm or Wellness grain free as a backup. But I love to cook, so I knew exactly what was going into his food. It gave me soooo much piece of mind.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I asked two vets and a tech and got three different answers. One recommended raw, one to stick with the prescription stuff (AD Puppy/Kitten Critical Care), and the tech said anything claiming to be organic was just a lot of hype (actually I think the word she used was something like 'poop'). ( and then several years back Miss Yorkie was put on canned Iams-any flavor but turkey-for her sensitive tummy). 

Soon it will be time for Bama to switch to adult food and I'm not even sure where to begin. Plus it's will have to be gradual as we tried new stuff in December but her tummy wasn't happy. I know I don't want to go total grain free-she loves Cheerios so they have become training treats. :hungry:


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I would not trust anyone who thought organic was just hype. The whole subject makes me so mad, and not just about dog food! Organic matters because it helps keep pesticides and other harmful chemicals out of not just the food, but the soil and water, which protects the fish which eventually become food. It has a much broader effect than just what goes into the body of the person or dog eating it. I don't even buy all organic myself, but at least I know it makes a difference. Jeesh. Rant off. :focus:


----------

